# I had fun today making these



## Don Ratcliff

Getting things worked out in this new space o'mine.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Ray D

Very nice. Really like that third one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Ray D said:


> Very nice. Really like that third one.


Koa with red heart and ebony on a 24k slimline

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Awesome, Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

Dude! Those are really nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Is the 4th one Mallee? All gorgeous Don! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Went shopping at the KC craft fair, huh?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Is the 4th one Mallee? All gorgeous Don! Tony


HRB



SENC said:


> Went shopping at the KC craft fair, huh?


Umm NO...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

SENC said:


> Went shopping at the KC craft fair, huh?




No SILLY... Maya made them!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD

Nice work! I'd probably snatch up that purple pen if you turned your back...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> No SILLY... Maya made them!!!


I just told her now that she's joined wb she has to learn how to make pens at least. She laughed...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

DUDE!!! What's the kit in the 5th pict with the triple purple burl sections??? That's way cool!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> Nice work! I'd probably snatch up that purple pen if you turned your back...


That and the aqua one are Matt's blanks. They are awesome I think. Glad I got a bunch for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

When I come up fer the AAW woodturning symposium this June, I give you both some pointers!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> DUDE!!! What's the kit in the 5th pict with the triple purple burl??? That's way cool!!!


PSI segmented chrome


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> PSI segmented chrome




Never seen one before!! I likie!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

What's the last one? Is that an ebony top?


----------



## NeilYeag

I vote for the red one. But great work on all!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> What's the last one? Is that an ebony top?



It's an Oxford and the top is plastic.


----------



## ripjack13

Aha....Nice. I like em all.


----------



## Lou Currier

Nice work...even for Don...I love the third one down.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Nice work...even for Don...I love the third one down.


That's my favorite too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Did you drill it on the lathe?


----------



## bench1holio

nice work on the laminated Koa

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Did you drill it on the lathe?


No, my drill press is in the garage. It's to big to bring into the basement so I have to go upstairs to drill them.


----------



## Lou Currier

Nice job getting it drilled straight on the press

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

Beautiful pens ...nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay

Nice work, I like them all, but my favorite is the laminated Koa as well.

Jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> No, my drill press is in the garage. It's to big to bring into the basement so I have to go upstairs to drill them.



Too big to get into the basement? What do you have, like an 8' tall, 400 lb, 32" drill press?

If it's something that two guys can get into the basement working together, I'd be happy to help you out when I'm there.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Too big to get into the basement? What do you have, like an 8' tall, 400 lb, 32" drill press?
> 
> If it's something that two guys can get into the basement working together, I'd be happy to help you out when I'm there.



It's a 2 man job Matt. Know any men there that could give you a hand?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> It's a 2 man job Matt. Know any men there that could give you a hand?



I've got another friend in the area I could probably get to help me carry it into the basement.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss

Really nice stuff -- I particularly like your method of making a small amount of CK go a long way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The plan was to live here for a short time. Moving the drill press down the stairs is not something I want to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erin O'Toole

Looking good don

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Erin O'Toole

Don Ratcliff said:


> The plan was to live here for a short time. Moving the drill press down the stairs is not something I want to do.
> 
> View attachment 123907


If you decide to do so, let me know and I will come help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Erin O'Toole said:


> If you decide to do so, let me know and I will come help.



@Sprung 

There you go Matt, 2 men to do the job!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Flawless - like them all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> The plan was to live here for a short time. Moving the drill press down the stairs is not something I want to do.
> 
> View attachment 123907



Shoot, I could get that one down the stairs by myself! 

But, I completely understand your reasoning! I'd probably do the same. Moving my table saw and band saw out of the basement when we moved a few years ago was nowhere near as easy as it was getting them into the basement...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Made this lil' beauty today. Emperor kit, koa with a touch of ripple in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> Made this lil' beauty today. Emperor kit, koa with a touch of ripple in it.
> 
> View attachment 124114



Now _that_ is a stunning pen! Awesome work, Don!

Makes me want to get out the curliest piece of Koa you sent me and make it into a pen ASAP. Up until now I've just been looking at some of those blanks and just admiring their beauty.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Now _that_ is a stunning pen! Awesome work, Don!
> 
> Makes me want to get out the curliest piece of Koa you sent me and make it into a pen ASAP. Up until now I've just been looking at some of those blanks and just admiring their beauty.


What I sent you is from the same board this came from.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Now I definitely need to get that spinning...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

My hold up has been trying to figure out what kit I want to pair it with. Definitely need to go higher end. No Slimlines or Sierras for that stuff...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

I like it. Looks real good..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

Sprung said:


> My hold up has been trying to figure out what kit I want to pair it with. Definitely need to go higher end. No Slimlines or Sierras for that stuff...


I agree, but "higher end" does not necessarily mean "lots of bling" -- it's nice to let wood this beautiful speak for itself.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Sprung I'm hiding that pen when you come up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

duncsuss said:


> I agree, but "higher end" does not necessarily mean "lots of bling" -- it's nice to let wood this beautiful speak for itself.



For certain. I am clean, elegant looking kits and don't think of bling as being synonymous with higher end. My thought was something along the lines of a Jr. George in Rhodium with Gold Ti accents - a good kit with a good plating that has a little extra shine to it. A Jr. Aaron was another thought I had, but the George is probably my first choice. These are what I consider higher end, at least in my book.

Of course, I also have a Jr. Emperor with a damaged lower finial, which I have been unable to find a replacement for. So a Jr. Emperor with a closed end lower is another thought I had.


----------



## duncsuss

Sprung said:


> A Jr. Aaron was another thought I had, but the George is probably my first choice. These are what I consider higher end, at least in my book.


It's a matter of taste, of course, but I do not like those fake antique finishes. If the Jr George comes in a straightforward Rhodium & Gold Titanium (or Rhodium & Black Titanium) I'd love it -- but all I see on ExoticBlanks are the Antique Brass and Antique Pewter. Feh. I'd go for the Jr Aaron over those.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Out of all the koa pens, this one has been my favorite kit. It is classy and subtle at the same time.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Sprung

duncsuss said:


> It's a matter of taste, of course, but I do not like those fake antique finishes. If the Jr George comes in a straightforward Rhodium & Gold Titanium (or Rhodium & Black Titanium) I'd love it -- but all I see on ExoticBlanks are the Antique Brass and Antique Pewter. Feh. I'd go for the Jr Aaron over those.



ClassicNib has more options for the George and offers it in both Black Titanium and Rhodium/Gold - definitely worth checking out. I do like the antique finishes, but that also depends on the blank they are paired with.


Don, what kit is that? I'm not familiar with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> ClassicNib has more options for the George and offers it in both Black Titanium and Rhodium/Gold - definitely worth checking out. I do like the antique finishes, but that also depends on the blank they are paired with.
> 
> 
> Don, what kit is that? I'm not familiar with it.


PSI, nouveau sceptre

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Erin O'Toole

Don Ratcliff said:


> Made this lil' beauty today. Emperor kit, koa with a touch of ripple in it.
> 
> View attachment 124114


Love the kit!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Today's fun.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Suhweeeeet!!!! Dude that last one s awesome!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Good looking bunch of pens. That bottom blank is way cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Maya bought a clay blank.


----------



## Mike Hill

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Nice work Don , bunch of great looking pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Nice work, Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

That last one is really awesome! Maya has a much better eye for blanks than men apparently. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Not as productive today but had fun with these.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Nice work, Don! I like that pregnant shape on the slimline kits... otherwise they're too skinny for me to use.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Who you tryin to fool.... You see delivery fees in pregnant shapes!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok....where you getting these colorful slims?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Ok....where you getting these colorful slims?



You're asking the wrong person. 

@Maya Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

I KNOW things.....

You can hire me to be your "eyes" I'll find the good stuff.


Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

This is today so far...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## duncsuss

Hmmm ... that poly-clay one looks very ... shall we say, "Hawaian"?

(In the nicest possible way, of course.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Nice! I really like the rounded over detail on the bottom of the second one. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

duncsuss said:


> Hmmm ... that poly-clay one looks very ... shall we say, "Hawaian"?
> 
> (In the nicest possible way, of course.)



I can pull it off braddah and I sell them in Hawaii still.




Tony said:


> Nice! I really like the rounded over detail on the bottom of the second one. Tony



Thanks, it was my wife's idea... 

I'm just the labor here...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Maya Ratcliff said:


> I KNOW things.....
> 
> You can hire me to be your "eyes" I'll find the good stuff.
> 
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 124866



What gives Don? You rated that informative but not "Eye Candy"? Shame on you....
Maya!!!!!!
Don is in need of a ....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> What gives Don? You rated that informative but not "Eye Candy"? Shame on you....
> Maya!!!!!!
> Don is in need of a ....


This is a Koa tree and now you know, informative right?




This is what koa looks like underneath when you're lucky enough like me... this is eye candy.




Does this analogy help explain why I would click informative. What's underneath is eye candy though, when you're lucky like me...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Got some new cocobola in the mail today that my awesome wife found online. Had to make 1 more...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

duncsuss said:


> Hmmm ... that poly-clay one looks very ... shall we say, "Hawaian"?
> 
> (In the nicest possible way, of course.)


It's girly just say it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

Tony said:


> That last one is really awesome! Maya has a much better eye for blanks than men apparently. Tony


Maya has a very good eye.. don is lucky to have her..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Maya Ratcliff said:


> Maya has a very good eye.. don is lucky to have her..



The other eye must be the husband-picking one......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Sweet talking Don isn't gonna get you that chunk of Koa he was showing off earlier!

You know he's going to take that totally out of context!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss

Maya Ratcliff said:


> It's girly just say it


That's not what I meant, I was thinking how bright the colours are -- but now you mention it ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

duncsuss said:


> That's not what I meant, I was thinking how bright the colours are -- but now you mention it ...




Colours.?? Duncan... just where are you from?????


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Colours.?? Duncan... just where are you from?????



Dang Limeys......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

Spinartist said:


> Colours.?? Duncan... just where are you from?????





Tony said:


> Dang Limeys......



Yes, colo*U*rs ... now, if you don't mind, it's time for a nice cup of tea

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Got a new kit I had to try out.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

I thought you sold all that stuff...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Not my pen blanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I saw those advertised in penkitsmall.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> I saw those advertised in penkitsmall.


I got them from here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

